# Bitstreams



## Gast (9. Mai 2006)

Hallo,

ich soll einen Client für einen (bestehenden) Server schreiben, der Nachrichten in einem Bitgepackten Format austauscht (empfanen + senden), z.B Message1 : Bit 1 - 3 = Status, Bit 4-9 = Info, Bit 10-16 = Confidence...

In C++ würde ich mit Bitfeldern arbeiten, die es aber bei Java nicht gibt. Mir fehlt momentan völlig der richtige Ansatz zur Lösung des Problems. Kann mir jemand helfen?

Gruß, Chris


----------



## Leroy42 (9. Mai 2006)

Nennt sich in Java nur anders: *BitSet*


----------



## Guest (9. Mai 2006)

Das BitSet kommt schon in die Richtung, trifft mein problem aber nicht so ganz. Damit das BitSet mein Problem lösen würde müsste noch folgendes drin sein:


```
BitSet(byte[] stream)
int getValue(int startIndex, endIndex)
void setValue(int startIndex, endIndex, int Value)
```

Gibt es da was?


----------



## Leroy42 (9. Mai 2006)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Gibt es da was?


Könnte schon sein.

Aber warum nicht einfach selbst 10 Minuten investieren und BitSet um diese
Funktionieren erweitern  :shock:


----------

